# Ausgabe der DVD im Laptop auf TV?



## Layna (23. September 2007)

Hallo .
Ich habe ein Acer-Laptop mit NVidia-Grafikkarte und S-Video Ausgang.
Der S-Video-Ausgang ist per Adapter am Scart-Eingang des TV.
Jetzt kann ich, wenn ich die DVD im Windows Mediaplayer abspiele den V leider nur zu seinem Standbild überreden. Was muss ch tun um den Film zu sehen?
Vielen dank schonmal für alle tips .

Layna


----------



## Vengeance85 (23. September 2007)

EDIT: Fahre mit der Maus nach rechts und schau ob sie im TV auftaucht, wenn ja Media Player nach rechts schieben, falls Fullscreen nur im Laptop angezeigt wird benutze den VLC Player, der lässt sich auch auf dem "2. Desktop"/TV im Vollbild ausführen.
______________________________________

Was für einen Adapter verwendest du? 
Mein Laptop habe ich mit S-Video direkt an den S-Video Eingang am TV angeschlossen was aber auch nicht so ohne weiteres funktioniert:
1. TV auf S-Video einstellen.
2. Rechtsklick am Desktop -> Eigenschaften -> Einstellungen -> Windows Desktop auf diesem Monitor verwenden. Allerdings wird dann nicht das Deskop-Bild vom Laptop am TV angezeigt sondern das Desktop Bild nach rechts erweitert was dann am TV zu sehen ist.

Bei dir währe nun zu Prüfen ob:
1. Der S-Video Ausgang am Laptop Daten (richtig) sendet. (Einstellungen der Grafikkarte und Bildschirm-Verwaltung prüfen)
2. Der TV mit dem gesendeten Signal klarkommt, in dem Fall S-Video (keine Ahnung was dein Adapter macht / welches Signal ausgibt). -> Adapter richtig einstellen -> TV so einstellen das er mit dem Adapter signal klarkommt.

Wie gesagt ohne Infos zum Adapter kann man nicht viel genauer werden.

Sollten alle Einstellungen eigentlich richtig sein, überprüfe die Software -> VLC kommt zb mit so ziemlich allem klar.


----------



## chmee (23. September 2007)

Abhängig vom Grafikkartenhersteller gibt es einen DVD-Max/Klon/Video/Theatre-Modus, der *nur* den Videoinhalt eines Player-Fensters auf den 2. Ausgang (respektive den TV-Out) schickt.

Das Grundproblem : DirectShow/DirectX, das für die Videoausgabe zuständig ist, zeigt nur auf *einem* der beiden Anschlüsse das Video - das liegt am Overlaymodus, der grundsätzlich angeschaltet ist und auch Sinn macht.

mfg chmee


----------

